# Continental Tire 150 at the Glen; Season's Best Finish for Fall-Line Motorsports M3



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Eight BMW racing cars were entered among the 45 cars that made up the field for Saturday's rain-soaked Continental Tire 150 at the Glen with the No. 46 Fall-Line Motorsports BMW M3, driven by Ashley Freiberg and Trent Hindman, scoring a season's best second place finish in the Grand Sport class.

Freiberg started from her eighth place qualifying position and raced as high as third during her stint. BMW Motorsport Junior driver Hindman moved up to second, but was unable to challenge for the win as the race was red flagged because of the wet conditions with some thirty minutes remaining, ultimately ending behind the BMW M4 safety car under the caution flag. The pair completed 45 laps of the 3.4-mile, 11-turn Watkins Glen International circuit in the 2.5-hour contest. The result moves the duo (unofficially) from fifth to third in Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge Grand Sport driver points standings.

In the Street Tuner class, Terry Borcheller and Mike LaMarra, driving the No. 23 Burton Racing BMW 128i, were the top-finishing BMW drivers in eighth place. Ted Giovanis and David Murry, co-points leaders entering the event, had a disappointing day in the No. 64 Team TGM BMW 328i, finishing 26th and falling out of the top-five.

The Continental Tire 150 at the Glen will be broadcast on FOX Sports 1 on July 5th at 10:00 a.m. ET. Round Five of the 2015 Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge will be held on July 11th at Canadian Tire Motorsport Park, in Bowmanville, Ontario, Canada.


----------

